# Coming soon from JAI Chariot Tracks



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

New or coming soon is the tracks for the Moebius Chariot from lost in space.

This is a more detail set with the ice/snow bar every 6th link

This will include 10 road wheels and tires and drive gears. 

This will be a complete resin set

The picture shows the difference between the kit vs the upgrade


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Gil, I think you have a winner there!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Gilusions said:


> New or coming soon is the tracks for the Moebius Chariot from lost in space.
> 
> This is a more detail set with the ice/snow bar every 6th link
> 
> ...


Finally got around to using my design......cool! Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery....I guess! Good luck with them!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Now that looks good. The kit parts are just hideously bad and inaccurate.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm in for one!


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

Gil, any chance you'll have a set of these available for the forthcoming 1/35 chariot, if needs be?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

when ? days , weeks ? be4 Wonderfest ?


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

RSN said:


> Finally got around to using my design......cool! Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery....I guess! Good luck with them!!


Not to have a misunderstanding and to be clear, I did not follow your design. I have done research on the real Thiokol Spryte, along with using multiple pictures from the real Chariot, to develop my design.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Gilusions said:


> Not to have a misunderstanding and to be clear, I did not follow your design. I have done research on the real Thiokol Spryte, along with using multiple pictures from the real Chariot, to develop my design.


I wasn't looking for anything out of it, I was sincere when I said "Good luck" with them. I chose to use a line from the LIS episode "Target Earth", I forget these boards take things a bit too seriously, it was just some levity. I know you had been planning them since we talked about it Feb of '09. Again, Good luck, they look great!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Gil, they look great........:thumbsup: If only they could stand up to constant flexing, I'd love to use them on my two Chariot builds. The track that comes with the kit is a real issue. Anyway, very nice work and sweet offering.....


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll be ordering a set!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Gil, I'm really gald you and other fellows out there have garages! 

Those tracks will make the Cheriot kit look much better. You did a good job on them for sure!

hal9001-


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

By the time I get all the minor damage (loads of little crescent shapes inside and outside of the hull etc)that the original tyres have done to my model then I will be ready to buy a set,I know that Mobeus would replace the bits even after so long a time(bought it first day of issue)but it is only surface and nothing a bit of sanding and filler wont fix,well done with these after market parts Gil,
cheers,Gordon M


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

GordonMitchell said:


> By the time I get all the minor damage (loads of little crescent shapes inside and outside of the hull etc)that the original tyres have done to my model then I will be ready to buy a set,I know that Mobeus would replace the bits even after so long a time(bought it first day of issue)but it is only surface and nothing a bit of sanding and filler wont fix,well done with these after market parts Gil,
> cheers,Gordon M


Hi Gordon,
Maybe you can place a sheet of plastic on the floor to save time on the sanding?


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

I am definitely in for these! Really nice!
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Will they be made of resin,or what other material.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)




----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

Oh man the chariot took my parking spot again!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

God bless the aftermarket guys. :woohoo:


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Gil,its on the underside and its not really that bad and on the inside of the front panel which is hidden by the instrument panel,I checked it after reading about the plastic reacting with the tyre vinyl(oh so long ago)and was lucky I guess that it was only minor damage.I took the tyres and track out and stuck them in a seperate bag to stop any further damage,I was toying with the idea of making resin coppies of the wheels but other projects took over,cheers,Gordon M


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

GordonMitchell said:


> Hi Gil,its on the underside and its not really that bad and on the inside of the front panel which is hidden by the instrument panel,I checked it after reading about the plastic reacting with the tyre vinyl(oh so long ago)and was lucky I guess that it was only minor damage.I took the tyres and track out and stuck them in a seperate bag to stop any further damage,I was toying with the idea of making resin coppies of the wheels but other projects took over,cheers,Gordon M


I covered my hubs with a few layers of masking tape, then sealed them with superglue. I did the same with the outer surface of the tires so they would not melt the styrene custom tracks I made. The vinyl tires never come in contact with plastic. Three years later there is NO problem with my model. You don't always have to take an expensive approach to a problem, simple and cheap works well sometimes!


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

GordonMitchell said:


> Hi Gil,its on the underside and its not really that bad and on the inside of the front panel which is hidden by the instrument panel,I checked it after reading about the plastic reacting with the tyre vinyl(oh so long ago)and was lucky I guess that it was only minor damage.I took the tyres and track out and stuck them in a seperate bag to stop any further damage,I was toying with the idea of making resin coppies of the wheels but other projects took over,cheers,Gordon M


If you look at the pictures of the real chariot and if you look at the model the wheels are different My tracks will not work with the kit tires they are short and wide. I have are 15" stamp steel type of rims. and it is closer to scale then the kit tires.I am sure Moebius did not know the trouble at the time but I know they have been on the up and up to help the situation, But anyway here is a picture of the wheel and tire.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll wait on yours Gil,I'm in no hurry to continue the build,
Hi RSN,about 20 years ago I picked up the Airfix JB Aston Martin and had the same problem with the tyres and plastic(white gunk oozing out between tyre and chrome plating) I used a brush on clear nail varnish to seal the plastic and it hasn't deteriorated anymore since unfortunately it doesn't work with today's varnish types,(formula changes etc to stop kids sniffing it I guess)I've tried it on one wheel,cheers,Gordon


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Any latest on these? 

KK


----------



## Dave S (Jul 15, 2010)

Gilusions said:


> If you look at the pictures of the real chariot and if you look at the model the wheels are different My tracks will not work with the kit tires they are short and wide. I have are 15" stamp steel type of rims. and it is closer to scale then the kit tires.I am sure Moebius did not know the trouble at the time but I know they have been on the up and up to help the situation, But anyway here is a picture of the wheel and tire.


The tracks provided were definitely the weak link in this model, so thanks for pursuing this! They look great. 

Are you going to include drive sprockets that match the spacing of the track ribs? Looking at the spacing of the ribs in the close up you provided, I see some minor variations. Better check that these will run consistanly with the drive sprocket. Any thoughts on how your tracks would hold up on a motorized version?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Dave S said:


> The tracks provided were definitely the weak link in this model, so thanks for pursuing this! They look great.
> 
> Are you going to include drive sprockets that match the spacing of the track ribs? Looking at the spacing of the ribs in the close up you provided, I see some minor variations. Better check that these will run consistanly with the drive sprocket. Any thoughts on how your tracks would hold up on a motorized version?


Being that they are resin, I think they're just for static display, otherwise I'd use them on my two R/C Chariots I'm working on.....


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Great idea for an aftermarket product. Put me down for a pair.


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

I have sold out before I was able to mention here that I had them in the store. But I will be making more this week.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Gilusions said:


> I have sold out before I was able to mention here that I had them in the store. But I will be making more this week.



Great! I have ordered a set a few days ago.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gilusions said:


> I have sold out before I was able to mention here that I had them in the store. But I will be making more this week.


Oh fer - get casting, man!


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

What's the price for the set?? It looks very good!


----------



## Static Addict (Nov 2, 2010)

OOOPS...nevermind. I just went to your site. It says there $39.95


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

That's a good bargain. Super cool. Make me want to do another one. I even looked into finding correct metal ones from Germany. No luck, of course. These are truly one of a kind. Snatch them up quick! I highly recommend doing business with Gil. Got lots of cool and unique stuff from him. Plug and play lighting, boatload of corrected Polar Lights Spindrift walls and top dome, lights for the chariot, etc. I saw the dome is available again! Awesome! Best 6 bucks I ever spent!


----------



## Gilusions (Apr 25, 2006)

kdaracal said:


> That's a good bargain. Super cool. Make me want to do another one. I even looked into finding correct metal ones from Germany. No luck, of course. These are truly one of a kind. Snatch them up quick! I highly recommend doing business with Gil. Got lots of cool and unique stuff from him. Plug and play lighting, boatload of corrected Polar Lights Spindrift walls and top dome, lights for the chariot, etc. I saw the dome is available again! Awesome! Best 6 bucks I ever spent!


Thanks But weather the model is built or not it is ok. All you have to do if you can is unscrew the body and Take the old wheels out and put the new one in.

(Depends what glue and if you have electronics)


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Gilusions said:


> Thanks But weather the model is built or not it is ok. All you have to do if you can is unscrew the body and Take the old wheels out and put the new one in.
> 
> (Depends what glue and if you have electronics)


Duh, of course! I forgot! I can just pull the old ones. I need to do that, anyway. I put the 9volt in that little space and it's been there a year now. I need to change it out before it leaks, anyhoo..............Man that was a fun build. I still want to do this dio:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_l9_M3jYn25I/SbPe5bDruZI/AAAAAAAAFSU/G-p1us2DyCQ/s1600-h/prepared.JPG


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

kdaracal said:


> Duh, of course! I forgot! I can just pull the old ones. I need to do that, anyway. I put the 9volt in that little space and it's been there a year now. I need to change it out before it leaks, anyhoo..............Man that was a fun build. I still want to do this dio:
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_l9_M3jYn25I/SbPe5bDruZI/AAAAAAAAFSU/G-p1us2DyCQ/s1600-h/prepared.JPG


That would be an excellent diorama indeed!

--Henry


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

When the old battery comes out, the new tracks go on!


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Are these still available? What's the website?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Ron,

Just-An-Illusion is the name of the site and I don't see the product.

It's probably better to contact GIL

https://www.just-an-illusion.biz/
Gaetan


----------



## rondenning (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, I didn't see it there either.
Thanks for the response Gaetan!
Ron


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

I have an extra set if you are interested. I don't believe they make them anymore. PM me if you want. Best, Ken


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

any one have pictures of gil's threads installed ?


----------

